# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Der erste Teaser zu 'Das Erwachen der Macht' ist da!



## MichaelBonke (28. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Der erste Teaser zu 'Das Erwachen der Macht' ist da! * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Der erste Teaser zu 'Das Erwachen der Macht' ist da!


----------



## Riesenhummel (28. November 2014)

Boah ein neues Star Wars Spiel? Mit einer Grafik die aussieht wie aus einem film! Den ein film kann es ja nicht sein bei einem Magazien wie PC GAMES....


----------



## Phone (28. November 2014)

Das Schwert is mal Porno...Schön an ein Zweihänder angelehnt.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. November 2014)

Wieder so eine Sache, bei der ich dagegen ankämpfen muss, sie mir anzusehen. Ich will mich ja eigentlich, was die neuen Filme angeht, überhaupt nicht Spoilern lassen (das Bild vom X-Wing vor ein paar Monaten war schon fast zuviel) und völlig ohne Erwartungen und Vorwissen ins Kino gehen. Bin gespannt, wie lange ich das durchhalte.




Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Boah ein neues Star Wars Spiel? Mit einer Grafik die aussieht wie aus einem film! Den ein film kann es ja nicht sein bei einem Magazien wie PC GAMES....



Verdammt, wo ist der Augen-verdrehen-Smiley?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. November 2014)

Ich find ihn eher lame.
Löst 0 Hype bei mir aus.
Da fehlt das Feeling, die Gänsehaut.

Weiß auch nicht, wieso sich alle an den Schwert aufgeilen.
Ich finde das ist schon wieder way too much.
Star Wars war immer einfach gestrickt.


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich find ihn eher lame.
> Löst 0 Hype bei mir aus.
> Da fehlt das Feeling, die Gänsehaut.
> 
> ...



Es ist ein modernes Star Wars. Imho zeitgemäß.


----------



## Panth (28. November 2014)

Wirkt irgendwie nicht besonders, musikalisch schrecklich  ... naja was solls


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Verdammt, wo ich der Augen-verdrehen-Smiley?



Ich finde diesen Mangel an Glauben beklagenswert *Trollhummel mit der Macht würg*


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. November 2014)

Ok, dieser Teaser-Trailer löst bei mir durchaus wieder Star Wars-Feeling aus. Musik, Stil...wie Star Wars eben und offenbar wurde auch groß nichts am Art Design der Vorgänger geändert, ganz anders als bei den beiden letzten Star Trek-Filmen. 

Ich bezweifle, dass es mehr als Popcorn-Kino wird...aber Disney hat aller Unkenrufe zum Trotz mMn immer ganz gute Filme abgeliefert. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## lars9401 (28. November 2014)

Gefällt mir auf jeden Fall besser als der Jurassic World Trailer. Bei J.J. mach ich mir da keine Sorgen.


----------



## TwilightSinger (28. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> ...Weiß auch nicht, wieso sich alle an den Schwert aufgeilen...



Weil du ein alter Sack bist…
Originalzitat meiner Söhne:“…das Schwert!...“
Der Achtjährige: „…geil!“
Der Zwölfjährige:“…ist das heftig!“
Ohne Kommentar.


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass es mehr als Popcorn-Kino wird...aber Disney hat aller Unkenrufe zum Trotz mMn immer ganz gute Filme abgeliefert. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.



najaaa, diese unkenrufe waren aber auch eher peinlich in anbetracht dessen das die Nasen mal überhaupt keine Ahnung hatten was die alles für Filme machen


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. November 2014)

Sieht jetzt erstmal gar nicht so schlimm aus, wie befürchtet. Zumindest kein Jar-Jar-Binks weit und breit zu sehen...


----------



## FalconEye (28. November 2014)

Erstens sind die KlonKrieger nicht nun ja geklont? Müsste dementsprechend der Klon Krieger am Anfang, sofern er denn einer ist, nicht (nun ja wie drücke ich es nicht rassischtisch aus?) weiß sein?

Zweitens finde ich das Schwert iwie vollkommen lachhaft. Wozu hat dat überhaupt diese Extensions? Kann mir jemand den praktischen Nutzen erklären, abgesehen davon dass sich die "Bösen" damit womöglich aus Versehen selbst die Arme abschneiden?

Drittens weiß ich zwar dass das noch kein vollwertiger Trailer ist, allerdings erzeugt dieser fan made trailer, im Gegensatz zu diesem Teaser, bei mir Gänsehaut: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_c1ouE2X5E


----------



## Tek1978 (28. November 2014)

FalconEye schrieb:


> Erstens sind die KlonKrieger nicht nun ja geklont? Müsste dementsprechend der Klon Krieger am Anfang, sofern er denn einer ist, nicht (nun ja wie drücke ich es nicht rassischtisch aus?) weiß sein?
> 
> Zweitens finde ich das Schwert iwie vollkommen lachhaft. Wozu hat dat überhaupt diese Extensions? Kann mir jemand den praktischen Nutzen erklären, abgesehen davon dass sich die "Bösen" damit womöglich aus Versehen selbst die Arme abschneiden?
> 
> Drittens weiß ich zwar dass das noch kein vollwertiger Trailer ist, allerdings erzeugt dieser fan made trailer, im Gegensatz zu diesem Teaser, bei mir Gänsehaut: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_c1ouE2X5E



Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe dann Spielt der Film ja 30 Jahre (Irgendwo stand doch was von Han Solo und 30 Jahre blablabla) nach dem 6 Teil, so gesehen sind die Sturmtruppler bwahaha schon ab Episode 4 nicht mehr alles Klone weil die haben dann auch ganz normal rekrutiert (Die Einrichtung wurde ja zerstört falls mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht).

Naja wenn man z.b. auch mal Bücher nach Episode 6 gelesen hat (Puh ist bei mir schon 15 Jahre her... ) war da jetzt nicht mehr viel los mit Sturmtruppen usw., Imperium ist ja vernichtetet und nur noch ne Randgruppe ohne Führung.
Wie dann da auf einmal wieder so ne massive Truppe (oder hab ich mich da in dem Trailer verkuckt) auftauchen soll ist mir ein  Rätsel.

Wie sagte nen bekannter von mir zu den neuen Star Trek Filmen: sieh es nicht als Star Trek sondern einfach als ne Lichtershow für die Masse dann wirst unterhalten.  Ohne jetzt vorab ein Urteil abzugeben, aber vielleicht sagen wir dann das gleiche bei Episode 7.... Sieh es nicht als Star Wars..... usw.



Zum Schwert jaaaaaaaaaaa ohhhhhhhhhh Super (was für nen Bullshit, aber irgend nen mist musste er sich ja gönnen und warum nicht am Laserschwert rumtüffteln und es mit 2 unnötigen Wunderkerzen ausstatten), sind Kinobesucher heute wirklich so leicht zu beeindrucken ?


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich find ihn eher lame.
> Löst 0 Hype bei mir aus.
> Da fehlt das Feeling, die Gänsehaut.
> 
> ...



Geht mir genauso.
Die deutsche Synchrostimme geht btw gar nicht, die englische ist deutlich besser.

Was soll das mit dem Schwert? Was für eine Funktion sollen diese beiden winzigen Dinger haben? 
Oh Mann...ich erwarte schlimmes...


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. November 2014)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man z.b. auch mal Bücher nach Episode 6 gelesen hat (Puh ist bei mir schon 15 Jahre her... ) war da jetzt nicht mehr viel los mit Sturmtruppen usw., Imperium ist ja vernichtetet und nur noch ne Randgruppe ohne Führung.



Das EU wird ja komplett ignoriert, nach den Büchern kannst du dich also nicht richten...


----------



## McDrake (28. November 2014)

FalconEye schrieb:


> Erstens sind die KlonKrieger nicht nun ja geklont? Müsste dementsprechend der Klon Krieger am Anfang, sofern er denn einer ist, nicht (nun ja wie drücke ich es nicht rassischtisch aus?) weiß sein?
> 
> Zweitens finde ich das Schwert iwie vollkommen lachhaft. Wozu hat dat überhaupt diese Extensions? Kann mir jemand den praktischen Nutzen erklären, abgesehen davon dass sich die "Bösen" damit womöglich aus Versehen selbst die Arme abschneiden?
> 
> Drittens weiß ich zwar dass das noch kein vollwertiger Trailer ist, allerdings erzeugt dieser fan made trailer, im Gegensatz zu diesem Teaser, bei mir Gänsehaut: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_c1ouE2X5E


1. a) kenn mich da nicht ganz so gut aus, aber nicht alle Stormtrooper sind Klone, aber korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
b) können so oder so andere Menschen in die Rüstung schlüpfen... das ging ja schon in den "alten" Filmen.

2. "Dein" Trailer ist einfach ein Teil von den SWOR-Trailern, welche zugegeben, extrem cool sind


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das EU wird ja komplett ignoriert, nach den Büchern kannst du dich also nicht richten...



Das stimmt doch garnicht!
Man hat vor Teile des EU Canon 1.0 wieder in den Canon 2.0 aufzunehmen

Und nun denkt mal nach welchen Zweck eine Reale Parierstange hat und wie sehr so eine Metallene Parrierstange gegen eine Metallschneidende Klinge eine Chance hätte wenn die nicht aus Cortosis ist


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. November 2014)

FalconEye schrieb:


> Erstens sind die KlonKrieger nicht nun ja geklont?



Das Imperium hat bereits nach dem Ende der Klonkriege aufgehört Klone zu verwenden.
Die Sturmtruppen waren schon immer eine Armee, die traditionell rekrutiert wurde.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch garnicht!
> Man hat vor Teile des EU Canon 1.0 wieder in den Canon 2.0 aufzunehmen
> 
> Und nun denkt mal nach welchen Zweck eine Reale Parierstange hat und wie sehr so eine Metallene Parrierstange gegen eine Metallschneidende Klinge eine Chance hätte wenn die nicht aus Cortosis ist



Ja? Dann hab ich was das angeht nicht die neusten Infos und nehme meine Aussage zurück  

Zur Parierstange: Ich finde einfach sie sieht bei dem Lichtschwert irgendwie lächerlich aus. Ist ja allerdings nur ein erster Eindruck...ich versuche optimistisch zu bleiben


----------



## Tek1978 (28. November 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das EU wird ja komplett ignoriert, nach den Büchern kannst du dich also nicht richten...




Juhu dann wird es also ein Abrams: Ist mir wurscht was mühsam erarbeitet und mit liebe von Schriftstellern, Fans usw. erschaffen wurde. Ich mach das alles anders und besser !

Es mag ja sein das der Abras es schafft das Filme Millionen in die Kinokassen spielt, aber das würde bei Star Wars mit Sicherheit auch funktionieren wenn man sich an das bereits geschrieben hält und es "ein wenig" aufpoliert. 

So hätten auch beide Seiten was davon: Die wo nen Film mit Effekten sehen wollen und diejenigen die sich dann auch gerne an Ihre Kindheit zurückerinnern und zumindest für ein paar Stunden wieder so fühlen als hätten Sie das ganze irgendwie mit erschaffen und gelebt...


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Zur Parierstange: Ich finde einfach sie sieht bei dem Lichtschwert irgendwie lächerlich aus. Ist ja allerdings nur ein erster Eindruck...ich versuche optimistisch zu bleiben



naja, ich hab da schon so ein paar Kommentare gehört die das nicht gut fanden bevor ich den Trailer gesehen habe und nja
Ich fand die eigentlich ganz gut! Wo ich nicht so schlüssig bin, ist die Lichtschwertklinge



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Juhu dann wird es also ein Abrams: Ist mir  wurscht was mühsam erarbeitet und mit liebe von Schriftstellern, Fans  usw. erschaffen wurde. Ich mach das alles anders und besser !



und hier sieht man ein Beispiel wie man nicht reagieren sollte, einfach motzen obwohl man *keine *Ahnung hat 
Nebst dem das man auch einfach mal so auf irgendwen reinhauen will anstatt zu überlegen auf wessen Mist das gewachsen ist

Erweitertes Universum – Jedipedia.net – Entdecke Star Wars
The Legendary Star Wars Expanded Universe Turns a New Page | StarWars.com
User:Toprawa and Ralltiir/Canon - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki


----------



## Tek1978 (28. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch garnicht!
> Man hat vor Teile des EU Canon 1.0 wieder in den Canon 2.0 aufzunehmen
> 
> Und nun denkt mal nach welchen Zweck eine Reale Parierstange hat und wie sehr so eine Metallene Parrierstange gegen eine Metallschneidende Klinge eine Chance hätte wenn die nicht aus Cortosis ist




Nur mal kurz angenommen es gebe Licht / Laserschwerter wie auch immer:

Du Wirst mit diesem Schwert nicht so flexibel und beweglich sein wie mit den traditionellen, hierbei läufst Du wohl eher Gefahr das Dir selber weh tust mit der Parierstange.

Der Jedikampf ist meiner Meinung nach eher fernöstlich ausgelegt und dabei zitiere ich:  fernöstlichen Schwertkampf ist parieren eher die Ausnahme, die Regel ist Aneinander vorbeigleiten und dabei wirkungsvolle Hiebe anzubringen.


Da Jedis nun mal Akrobaten sind ist die Parierstange eher hinderlich es sei den es wird ein Conan Jedi....


----------



## Tek1978 (28. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich hab da schon so ein paar Kommentare gehört die das nicht gut fanden bevor ich den Trailer gesehen habe und nja
> Ich fand die eigentlich ganz gut! Wo ich nicht so schlüssig bin, ist die Lichtschwertklinge
> 
> 
> ...



Was genau willst Du mir den damit sagen ?

von was genau hab ich keine Ahnung?

Ich habe   auf "Das EU wird ja komplett ignoriert, nach den Büchern kannst du dich also nicht richten..." geantwortet.



Da war diese info: 

Zitat Zitat von Enisra  Beitrag anzeigen
Das stimmt doch garnicht!
Man hat vor Teile des EU Canon 1.0 wieder in den Canon 2.0 aufzunehmen

noch gar nicht vorhanden !

Wenn es nun so ist dann bin ich begeistert und sag danke


Ich denke ich habe durchaus das recht so wie man z.b. in einer normalen Unterhaltung wo Dialoge schneller ablaufen zu sagen wenn ich etwas schei.... finde. Wenn ich dann eine geänderte Information von meine Gesprächspartner bekomme dann nehme ich ein schei... auch mal zurück.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich hab da schon so ein paar Kommentare gehört die das nicht gut fanden bevor ich den Trailer gesehen habe und nja
> Ich fand die eigentlich ganz gut! Wo ich nicht so schlüssig bin, ist die Lichtschwertklinge



Hm ich weiß nicht. Hab den Trailer jetzt ca. zehnmal gesehen und kann mich immer noch nicht richtig damit anfreunden. Die Funktion einer Parierstange ist klar, aber in der Art von Lichtschwertkampf die man kennt sehe ich ihre Funktion nicht wirklich. Da stell ich sie mir fast eher hinderlich vor. Aber das wird sich noch zeigen...

Nochmal zum Trailer selbst: mir wäre ein ruhigerer Trailer lieber gewesen. Der Anfang ist irgendwie so "plötzlich", hektisch und schnell geschnitten. Für einen so, theoretisch, epischen Film wie den nächsten Star Wars hätte ich mir lieber einen ruhigen, langsamen ersten Trailer erhofft, der mit einer seh beeindruckenden Szenen endet. Das hier lässt mich leider kalt.


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2014)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz angenommen es gebe Licht / Laserschwerter wie auch immer:
> 
> Du Wirst mit diesem Schwert nicht so flexibel und beweglich sein wie mit den traditionellen, hierbei läufst Du wohl eher Gefahr das Dir selber weh tust mit der Parierstange.
> 
> ...



naja
das Problem bei deinen Meinungen dürfte nur sein, das die nicht sonderlich gut recherchiert ist und dabei vergessen wird, dass der Lichtschwertkampf in Eine Neue Hoffnung alles andere als Fernöstlich war und es auch durchaus verschiedene Lichtschwertstiele gibte
Darüber hinnaus würde ich auch mal deine Expertiese in Sachen europäischem Schwertkampf in Frage stellen und wie sehr so etwas behindert


----------



## Gast20180705 (28. November 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hm ich weiß nicht. Hab den Trailer jetzt ca. zehnmal gesehen und kann mich immer noch nicht richtig damit anfreunden. Die Funktion einer Parierstange ist klar, aber in der Art von Lichtschwertkampf die man kennt sehe ich ihre Funktion nicht wirklich. Da stell ich sie mir fast eher hinderlich vor. Aber das wird sich noch zeigen...



Dann schau nochmal den Kampf Anakin gegen Dooku am Ende von Ep. 2. Spätestens da sollte man sich Fragen, warum keine Parrierstange am Lichtschwert ist. Es gab auch schon vor Ep. 1 endlose Diskussionen, wieso man die Schwerter beim Kampf nicht aus und anschaltet oder einfach an der Klinge zum Griff entlang rutscht usw.

Edit.: Parrierstangen an Lichtschwerten sind generell so 2004 (so viel zum Thema EU)

Zum Trailer: Die X-Wing und Falkenszene sind einfach großartig und haben die letzten Restzweifel verschwinden lassen.


----------



## Tek1978 (28. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> das Problem bei deinen Meinungen dürfte nur sein, das die nicht sonderlich gut recherchiert ist und dabei vergessen wird, dass der Lichtschwertkampf in Eine Neue Hoffnung alles andere als Fernöstlich war und es auch durchaus verschiedene Lichtschwertstiele gibte
> Darüber hinnaus würde ich auch mal deine Expertiese in Sachen europäischem Schwertkampf in Frage stellen und wie sehr so etwas behindert



Ok wenn das in der neuen Hoffnung nicht so war oh man ja was hab ich da für nen Fehler gemacht...

Aber kommen wir doch zum eigentlichen Problem nämlich der Parierstange:

Du kannst das gerne in Frage stellen, aber hast Du schon mal eine Parierstange gesehen die scharf geschliffen ist wie ein Dolch (also auf beiden Seiten) und spitzen an den Enden hat  (Vielleicht gibts ein paar arme ähhh naja die meinen ohhh das sieht ja cool aus und haben das gemacht)? Ich nicht und ich hab schon einige Schwerter gesehen und auch geführt.

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist das Du dieses Laserschwert niemals nahe am Körper führen kannst !
 Du wirst Gefahr laufen das  du falls Du in die Situation kommst das Du parierst und die Parierstange deinen Arm Körper berührt Dir das Körperteil einfach wegschneidest.  Geht wie Durch Butter.... (Also beim Laserschwert... vermutlich oder?)

Und  ich willst mir nicht aus der Nase ziehen deswegen Wiki:

Zweck der Parierstange ist der Schutz der eigenen Hand vor der gegnerischen Schwert- oder Messerklinge, welche bei Aufeinandertreffen der Klingen im Kampf absichtlich oder unabsichtlich am Schwert oder Messer herabrutschen und die Hand treffen kann. Die Parierstange verhindert auch, dass die Hände des Schwertträgers bei einem Schlag auf einen Schild gequetscht bzw. nach vorne rutschen und an der Klinge verletzt werden.


Und dann Frag Dich mal ob diese 2 Dinger die da an der Seite rauskommen tatsächlich diesen Zweck erfüllen bzw. ob die dann nicht gefährlich sind für die Hand (Verletzungsrisiko)


Zusatz:
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich sage fern östlich, oder können auch wie Römer Kämpfen obwohl das Gladius schon kürzer ist (Aber das Lichtschwert hat halt nun mal bis jetzt nicht wirklich ne Parierstange gehabt)

Zusatz 2:
Es ist nen Film und es sieht für Den ein oder anderen cool aus, aber in unsere realen Welt die wir Jahrhunderte der Kriegsführung hinter uns haben und vermutlich noch vor uns würde vermutlich keiner so nen Schwachsinn bauen!

Zusatz 3:
Hier mal noch Videos wie so Kämpfe mit Langschwertern aussehen und dann kann man mal mitzählen wie oft sich der Jedi vermutlich selber verletzen würde an seiner Laser Parierstange... (aber Star Wars ist nicht real und deswegen  kann man ja alles mischen und machen wie man möchte damit es passt und cool aussieht, da spricht auch nichts dagegen solange man Film Film sein lässt)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln94E9AGYTc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjT4JepA-Vc


----------



## Sanador (28. November 2014)

Es ist zwar nur ein Teaser, doch die gezeigten Szenen wirken recht lieblos und unoriginell. Als hätte man einfach Episode 4 kopiert und mit modernem CGI überladen.
Und die zwei "Stummelchen" am Laserschwert wirken albern, aber immerhin was neues!


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. November 2014)

Macht mich nicht an.


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2014)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> Weil du ein alter Sack bist…
> Originalzitat meiner Söhne:“…das Schwert!...“
> Der Achtjährige: „…geil!“
> Der Zwölfjährige:“…ist das heftig!“
> Ohne Kommentar.



Lichtschwerter haben keine Parierklinge !!!!!!!1111111

Aber scheint ja genau die Zielgruppe erwischt zu haben - wahrscheinlich wird man jar jar binks noch sehen der under the sea singt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2014)

Joah... Nicht übel. Von der Fotografie her ist J.J.'s Stil gut wiederzuerkennen.
Die Lenseflairs hat er sich im Trailer gespart, wie es scheint. Die hebt er sich bestimmt für den eigentlichen Film auf.


----------



## Kaisan (28. November 2014)

Top inszeniert, wirkt durchaus eindrucksvoll, macht Lust auf mehr - weckt auf jeden Fall mein Interesse am neuen Streifen und lässt Hoffnung aufkeimen. Klar, an die "Originale" kann es aus Prinzip nicht heran reichen (hehe), aber ich bin durchaus guter Dinge, was The Force Awakens angeht. Ein guter Film wird es allemal, da bin ich mir sicher - ein neues Meisterwerk? Das bleibt fraglich. Ein gewisser Hype ist zumindest bei mir durch den Teaser durchaus gegeben.


----------



## belakor602 (28. November 2014)

Beindruckt mich wenig genauso wie jeder Star Wars film. Sorry bin kein Film fanatiker, habe die Filme damals nicht gesehen daher auch keine persöhnliche Verbindung dazu, dann for ein paar Jahren mal angeschaut und war ganz passable aber nix was mich umhauen sollte. Gut ich kann mich so oder so nicht wirklich an einem Film erinnern der mich umhauen sollte, bin kein sonderlicher Film-fan.


----------



## nvrrr (28. November 2014)

Wird bestimmt wieder durch das ach so tolle super 3D versaut


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2014)

nvrrr schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt wieder durch das ach so tolle super 3D versaut



Der Film hat zwar kein 3D
aber hey, hauptsache was peinliches geschrieben


----------



## Malifurion (28. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Joah... Nicht übel. Von der Fotografie her ist J.J.'s Stil gut wiederzuerkennen.
> Die Lenseflairs hat er sich im Trailer gespart, wie es scheint. Die hebt er sich bestimmt für den eigentlichen Film auf.



Es gab mal ein Interview (Link vergessen) wo JJ ausdrücklich sich für seine vielen Lens Flares entschuldigt und in zukünftigen Projekten nicht mehr übertrieben anwenden wird.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. November 2014)

Ich bin seit meiner frühen Jugend großer StarWars fan, weswegen ich da schon ein bisschen Gänsehaut bekomme. Aber ich hab auch jedes mal im Kino bei der star wars  fanfare wieder Tränen in den Augen gehabt - um dann bei den letzten 3 filmen immer wieder enttäuscht zu werden.

Aber ich steh sowieso auf dem Standpunkt, dass egal was kommt, wir Menschen, die SW noch vor der Prequel Trilogie kannten, werden es schlecht finden. Aber bis dahin finde ich es toll, dass wieder Filme für meine lieblings space opera kommen. Der teaser hat mir jedenfalls zugesagt.


----------



## schneemaennle (28. November 2014)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Ok wenn das in der neuen Hoffnung nicht so war oh man ja was hab ich da für nen Fehler gemacht...
> 
> Aber kommen wir doch zum eigentlichen Problem nämlich der Parierstange:
> 
> ...




Bin ganz deiner Meinung.
Man könnte jetzt darüber streiten ob man in einem Fantasy/Sci-Fi-Fantasy Film Vergleiche mit der Realität machen soll...
ABER, und das wird jeder der nur ein bisschen Ahnung von Schwertkampf hat bestätigen, eine Parierstange bei einem Lichtschwert ist absolut Sinnlos und in dieser Form auch noch dämlich.
Wie schon gesagt wurde ist Sinn und Zweck einer Parierstange der Schutz der Hände und Handgelenke. Ich bei diesem etwas nur 2 Minilichtschwerter die gefählrich nahe an den eigenen Körper kommen.
Außerdem wenn das gegnerische Lichtschwert gerade am Eigenen runtergeführt wird hat sich das sowieso mit dieser Parierstange. 
Den einzigen Zweck den ich darin seh, ist dass es vieleicht in einigen Augen auch so EVIL aussieht. 
Ich finde das Ding einfach peinlich.

Ich freu mich aber trotzdem auf den Film...


----------



## golani79 (28. November 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Was soll das mit dem Schwert? Was für eine Funktion sollen diese beiden winzigen Dinger haben?
> Oh Mann...ich erwarte schlimmes...



Soll wohl eine Parierstange in Anlehnung an ein richtiges Schwert sein - finde das Design von dem Lichtschwert damit ziemlich daneben.

Ansonsten fand ich den Teaser recht gelungen - obwohl man eh noch nicht allzuviel dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Soll wohl eine Parierstange in Anlehnung an ein richtiges Schwert sein - finde das Design von dem Lichtschwert damit ziemlich daneben.
> 
> Ansonsten fand ich den Teaser recht gelungen - obwohl man eh noch nicht allzuviel dazu sagen kann.



warum?
Ein Lichtschwert ist auch nur eine Anlehnung an ein richtiges Schwert


----------



## golani79 (28. November 2014)

Ganz einfach - weil es mir persönlich nicht gefällt.

Ein Lichtschwert ohne Parierstange finde ich viel ästhetischer - die Parierstange im Teaser sieht meiner Meinung nach einfach lächerlich aus und passt überhaupt nicht zum Rest vom Schwert.
Aber ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Wamboland (28. November 2014)

Ich finde es sieht ZU sehr nach Episode 4-6 aus. Das ganze spielt immerhin 30 Jahre danach, also etwa die Zweit zwischen E1 und E6. Ich finde es gut wenn sie versuchen den Look zu halten, aber so wirkt es etwas extrem. Außer es wird gut erklärt - z.b. das die TIEs von irgendwelchen Splittergruppen als billige Schiffe genutzt werden oder so. Gab es im EU auch schon, bzw. das da zusammengeschraubte Dinger herum flogen aus Xwing und Tie usw. 

Den Teaser zu E1 fand ich damals auch noch geil, daher bin ich nun etwas gedämpfter. Solange es besser wird als E1/2 bin ich zufrieden. E3 war ja schon ganz ok und ich habe mir vorgenommen möglichst offen an diese neuen Filme heranzugehen. 

Was das Lichtschwert angeht, das ist doch ganz cool. Sicherlich nicht praktikabel, aber das sind Doppelklingenschwerter auch nicht. Aber es schaut verdammt cool aus  Handelt sich wohl um ein Crossguard Lichtschwert (Crossguard lightsaber - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki), also nix wirklich neues, aber extrem seltenes.


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich finde es sieht ZU sehr nach Episode 4-6 aus. Das ganze spielt immerhin 30 Jahre danach, also etwa die Zweit zwischen E1 und E6. Ich finde es gut wenn sie versuchen den Look zu halten, aber so wirkt es etwas extrem. Außer es wird gut erklärt - z.b. das die TIEs von irgendwelchen Splittergruppen als billige Schiffe genutzt werden oder so. Gab es im EU auch schon, bzw. das da zusammengeschraubte Dinger herum flogen aus Xwing und Tie usw.
> 
> Den Teaser zu E1 fand ich damals auch noch geil, daher bin ich nun etwas gedämpfter. Solange es besser wird als E1/2 bin ich zufrieden. E3 war ja schon ganz ok und ich habe mir vorgenommen möglichst offen an diese neuen Filme heranzugehen.
> 
> Was das Lichtschwert angeht, das ist doch ganz cool. Sicherlich nicht praktikabel, aber das sind Doppelklingenschwerter auch nicht. Aber es schaut verdammt cool aus  Handelt sich wohl um ein Crossguard Lichtschwert (Crossguard lightsaber - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki), also nix wirklich neues, aber extrem seltenes.



ja und?
der B52 Bomber wurde 1952 gebaut und andere Jets so in den Siebzigern
Und vorallem kommen auch genau solche Schiffe in den ganzen Büchern, Comics und Spielen drin vor


----------



## DassemLamora (28. November 2014)

Ich persönlich finde das Schwert sehr gut. Sagt mir persönlich sogar mehr zu als die anderen 0815 Leuchtstoffröhren, da es nun in der Tat eher nach einem Schwert aussieht, aber das ist alles Geschmackssache. Die Parierstange macht durchaus Sinn und wie schon erwähnt gibt es mehrere Lichtschwert-Stile (Ich glaube 7 wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe). 

Der Vorteil an ungewöhnlicheren Lichtschwertern ist für den Träger, dass der Gegner vermutlich nie oder sehr selten gegen diese Art von Waffe gekämpft hat und dementsprechend wenig bis keine Erfahrung im Kampf gegen eben diese Waffe hat, da er schlecht einschätzen kann, zu was die Waffe fähig ist (Die Info stammt aus dem Star Wars Roman Darth Bane - Schöpfer der Dunkelheit) Ob es so ist sei dahin gestellt, aber die Begründung im Roman erscheint mir vollkommen logisch, weshalb ich mich auch nicht an dem Schwert stören kann wie einige es tun. Zudem gibt es einige verschiedene Lichtwaffen (Peitsche etc.). 

Und die Bemerkung, dass der Träger sich selbst verletzt: Er wird den Umgang mit der Waffe gemeistert haben, zusätzlich wird er von der Macht geführt. Ich bezweifel dieses Szenerazio also sehr.


----------



## Rachlust (29. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich find ihn eher lame.
> Löst 0 Hype bei mir aus.
> Da fehlt das Feeling, die Gänsehaut.
> 
> ...


""The crossguard lightsaber, also known as the forked lightsaber, was a type of lightsaber seen very rarely. One Jedi known to use such a weapon was Roblio Darté, whose lightsaber had two blue blades.
The crossguard lightsaber was essentially a regular lightsaber with a second blade emitter protruding near the first one at a 45-degree angle to the axis of the hilt. The blade the second emitter emitted was dagger-sized. Roblio Darté's hilt was also built with a slight curve.""

Und es gab schon wesentlich abgespactere Lichtschwerter im Expanded Universe möchte ich mal anmerken  Und so wie der Herr aussieht ist er zu 100% ein Jedi Inquisitor und ich glaube der wird ordentlich Ramba Zamba machen


----------



## nuuub (29. November 2014)

Parierstange? Laserschwert? Realitätsvergleich?

Leute, es ist ein Star Wars Film... Hirn aus, genießen, gut ist.

Ein verdammtes Leserschwert ist schon mal total unrealistisch. Auch wenn man es schaffen würde einen Leserstrahl so stark auf eine Länge von 1 Meter zu bündeln, würde es soviel Hitze ausstrahlen dass kein mensch es einfach so in der Hand halten könnte. Naja, auch wenn ein Jedi es doch aufgrund der "Macht" könnte ^^, würde alles im Umkreis sofort anfangen zu brennen.

Stelle ich mir lustig vor. Die Jedis schalten ihre Schwerter ein, ihre Klamotten fangen Feuer, 5 sekunden später Kämpfen zwei nackte Jedis miteinander und in einem 5 meter Umkreis fängt alles Feuer.

Und ihr streitet euch ob eine Parierstange an einem Leserschwert realistisch wäre?


----------



## LOX-TT (29. November 2014)

Der Ball-Astromech ist ... seltsam

und das Lichtschwert auch 

ansonsten joa, cooler Teaser


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2014)

nja, beim Astromech war mein Gedanke:
Och, mal was anderes


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. November 2014)

Ich mag das Schwertdesign, aber ist jemanden aufgefallen, dass die Parierstangen nicht bündig am Griff sind und man die "Emitter" eben dieser am Griff mit einem Laserschwert trotzdem durchtrennen könnte ?

Somit haben sie eher eine "sieht cool aus" Funktion, was ok für mich ist. ^^


----------



## Kerusame (29. November 2014)

hmm, also mir wär statt dem schwert ein lichtschlagring oder -fächerschwert lieber gewesen. dazu passend: eine schurkin.
kann ja noch kommen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. November 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> hmm, also mir wär statt dem schwert ein lichtschlagring oder -fächerschwert lieber gewesen. dazu passend: eine schurkin.
> kann ja noch kommen.



Wer bringt einen Schlagring zu einem Schwertkampf


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich mag das Schwertdesign, aber ist jemanden aufgefallen, dass die Parierstangen nicht bündig am Griff sind und man die "Emitter" eben dieser am Griff mit einem Laserschwert trotzdem durchtrennen könnte ?
> 
> Somit haben sie eher eine "sieht cool aus" Funktion, was ok für mich ist. ^^



nja, wie das Doppelklingige Lichtschwert
Die wahre Gefährlichkeit liegt nicht in den 2 Klingen


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. November 2014)

Ah zum Lichtschwertkampf muss ich meinen Senf auch noch abgeben.

1. Ja in den früheren Filmen, also zeitlich späteren Geschehnissen war das ganze eher an den mittelalterlichen europäischen Stil angelehnt und es ging nicht um Bihänder, wie die in den oben gezeigten Videos. Bedenke doch einfach mal, dass so ein Laserschwert nahezu kein Gewicht hat, ein Halten am Körper ist somit nicht notwendig und somit sind die Vergleichsvideos recht irrelevant. Schau dir mal die Szene von Luke und Darth Vader aus Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter an. Hier erkennt man keinen vollständigen Stil, sondern eine Mischung aus vielen unterschiedlichen.

2. Mich hat die "Parierstange" zunächst auch gestört, aber je öfter ich es sehe, desto mehr "Nutzen" fällt mir auf, auch angesichts der Tatsache, dass sie offenbar seperat aktiviert werden kann. Die Parierstange wurde auch im mittelalterlich Schwertkamp mitunter nicht ausschließlich zum Parieren der Hiebe zur Hand genutzt. 

3. Bababbaaaaaaaaaaaaaabaaaaaaaaaaababaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabaaaaaaaaaababa  Ich fand das gezeigte für nen Teaser eigentlich schon recht viel. Weiß gar nicht, was hier so ein Fass aufgemacht wird. Hätte ich den Teaser gezeigt, wäre entweder die Szene mit dem Lichtschwert oder der Mille Falke alles gewesen, was ich rausgehauen hätte. Aber man kanns offenbar nie jemanden Recht machen


----------



## Artes (29. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Der Film hat zwar kein 3D
> aber hey, hauptsache was peinliches geschrieben



Star Wars: Episode VII Is Filming With IMAX Cameras - CINEMABLEND

Also nach alles was ich so gelesen hab kommt er schon in 3D wird nur in 2D aufgenommen und dann und 3D gewandelt. 

Den Trailer fand ich eher schwach. Das Schwert ist grober Unsinn aber von JJ und Disney hab ich auch nicht viel erwartet. JJ hat schon Star Trek versaut nun halt auch Star Wars.


----------



## MichaelG (29. November 2014)

Ich fand den Star Trek Reboot sogar überraschend gut. Trotzdem ich ein Fan der alten Filme und Serien bin und trotzdem Into Darkness nicht an das Original mit Khan heranreichte.


----------



## MisterBlonde (29. November 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> *Macht *mich nicht an.



Nettes Wortspiel. 

Habe den Teaser mehrfach gesehen und kann weder die Kritiker noch die Jubelarien verstehen. Die gelieferten Bilder sind wunderbar, nur ist der Teaser absolut "mit der heißen Nadel" zusammengeschnitten. Da fehlt der epochale Einschlag total. Der Film ist nicht nur die Rückkehr eines Sci-Fi-Epos, sondern das ist auch der erste "Star Wars"-Teaser seit fast zehn Jahren. Dafür ist das Gebotene zu wenig. Aber, es macht Appetit und das ist ja der Hauptgrund. Über was sich manche hier aufregen können, finde ich aber wirklich köstlich. Niemand weiß, ob nicht im Film selbst sogar die hinderliche Parierstange angesprochen wird. Mir gefällt das Design des Schwerts, weil es wie das Konstrukt von jemandem aussieht, der sich nicht mehr richtig an die Jedi/Sith erinnern kann und in dem Schwert verschiedene Legenden vermischt hat. Ob unbeabsichtigt oder nicht. Auch das kann ein Thema im Film sein. Nun lose Bilder zu zerpflücken, ohne den Kontext zu kennen, macht doch wenig Sinn.

Edit:



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wer bringt einen Schlagring zu einem Schwertkampf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sean Connery würde wohl "Spaghettifresser" antworten.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. November 2014)

Weil ich das grad weiter oben gelesen habe: das expanded universe  könnt ihr für den Film komplett vergessen. Disney hat das doch alles komplett aus dem Kanon herausgenommen. Da ist es jetzt wie bei star trek: nur das was über einen Bildschirm lief ist Kanon. Also die ganzen Erklärungen was mit den tie fightern passiert, was das für ein Lichtschwert ist, usw. Sind hinfällig.


----------



## Malifurion (29. November 2014)

CGI wird übrigens im Film selten verwendet. Nur so Lichtkram und die Schwerter natürlich. Die Schiffe sind (angeblich) mit der Hand gemoddelt und wurden aufgenommen wie in den ersten Teilen.

Das Problem bei Teasern ist, sie können eben nichts sagen. Ich würde nie einen Teaser rausbringen, da er a) solche Diskussionen entfachen kann und b) man in einem Trailer mehr zeigen kann als in einem Teaser. Ich mag keine Teaser. Denn so etwas wie Star Wars wird dadurch nur misinterpretiert. Und genau das ist hier der Fall. Man kann sich endlos streiten über das Schwert, den Stormtrooper oder dem komischen R2D2 Robo/Sonic Verschnitt. Ich warte erstmal nen richtigen Trailer ab. Über die paar Bilder da kann man nämlich garnichts beurteilen. Außerdem kam mir der Teaser so vor, als ob man jetzt noch vor Weihnachten nen Teaser raushauen will und sich an dem Material bedient, was bereits von der Post Produktion angeliefert wurde....


----------



## Worrel (29. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

@Worrel

Also ist Anakin als er zurück nach Tattoine kam und während der Klonkriege vom göttlichen Glauben abgefallen und hat sich der Hölle hinzugewendet (Deshalb auch das viele Rote Feuer beim Endkampf in der Lavagrube). 
Obi Wan hat versucht ihn zu exorzieren wobei Obi Wan dachte das er gestorben ist als 75% seines Körpers verbrannte. Dann schluss Anakin einen Vertrag mit der Höhle ab und ein Dämon half ihm zu überleben im Cyborg Anzug.
Zusammen haben haben Vader und der Imperator (Satan) den Satanismus (Imperium) auf allen Planeten eingeführt. 

Später als Obi Wan merkte das er beim Exorzismus versagt hat merkte er das er nicht mehr die Kraft für einen weiteren Exorzismus hatte und lernte Luke an dem er seine Kraft und Wissen schickte während er betete als Vader ihn getötet hat.
Die weitere Ausbildung übernahm dann (Papst) Yoda der Lukes glauben prüfte indem er ihn in die Höhle der Versuchungen führte. Yoda (Papst) sprache dann mit dem (heiligen) Geist von Obi Wan)

Später auf Endor spricht Luke zu Leia das sie seine (Heilige Ordens) Schwester ist.

Dann als Luke beim finalen Kampf vom Imperator (Satan) gefoltert wird kämpft er auf einen anderen aetherischen Ebene gegen den Dämon der Anakins seele befallen hat was man im Film nicht sieht natürlich. Als er den Vader Dämon ausgetrieben hat Spürt Anakin all das Böse und die Schuldgefühle die er im Dienste des Imperators (Satan) getan hat. 

(Sagen wir mal der Todesstern wird durch Antimaterie betrieben was in Dan Browns Illuminati als der "Gott Partikel" beschrieben wird) Anakin greift sich den Imperator (Satan) und wirft ihn in den Energiekern (Göttliches Licht).
Der Imperator stirbt (Satans weltlicher Körper) und mit dieser Tat wurde Anakin befreit (und kann jetzt in den Himmel aufsteigen und trifft durch Padme die auf ihn wartet)


----------



## Geigerzaehler (29. November 2014)

Oh Mann, ey!!! Das dass hier niemandem auffällt. Das ist NICHT der offizielle Teaser. Weder Disney oder Abrams haben mit diesem Video irgendetwas zu tun! Das hat irgendein Youtuber in 20 Minuten dahingeschludert und PC Games, Buffed und all die anderen fallen natürlich sofort drauf rein. Wacht auf, Leute!!


----------



## MisterBlonde (29. November 2014)

Geigerzaehler schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ey!!! Das dass hier niemandem auffällt. Das ist NICHT der offizielle Teaser. Weder Disney oder Abrams haben mit diesem Video irgendetwas zu tun! Das hat irgendein Youtuber in 20 Minuten dahingeschludert und PC Games, Buffed und all die anderen fallen natürlich sofort drauf rein. Wacht auf, Leute!!



Hast du schon wieder getrunken?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. November 2014)

Geigerzaehler schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ey!!! Das dass hier niemandem auffällt. Das ist NICHT der offizielle Teaser. Weder Disney oder Abrams haben mit diesem Video irgendetwas zu tun! Das hat irgendein Youtuber in 20 Minuten dahingeschludert und PC Games, Buffed und all die anderen fallen natürlich sofort drauf rein. Wacht auf, Leute!!



Ach ja, und deswegen läuft das Ding auch auf den offiziellen Star Wars-Seiten?
StarWars.com | Star Wars: Episode VII and Star Wars Rebels
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erLk59H86ww
[url]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=874439149267063
[/URL]


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. November 2014)

Geigerzaehler schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ey!!! Das dass hier niemandem auffällt. Das ist NICHT der offizielle Teaser. Weder Disney oder Abrams haben mit diesem Video irgendetwas zu tun! Das hat irgendein Youtuber in 20 Minuten dahingeschludert und PC Games, Buffed und all die anderen fallen natürlich sofort drauf rein. Wacht auf, Leute!!


Du verwechselst das. Es gab vor ein paar Wochen einen fan gemachten trailer, der altes Material und Material aus anderen filmen und so genommen hat. Der trailer von gestern ist der erste offizielle teaser trailer.


----------



## ecHo22222 (29. November 2014)

Wenn das wirklich Fan made gewesen wäre, dann hätte man wohl die als Macher beauftragen sollen


----------



## GremlinGizmo (29. November 2014)

Was hast du denn geraucht? Seid einigen Tagen hat Disney den Teaser für gestern (Freitag) angekündigt und der ist auf jeder Filmseite zu sehen
Hast du dir das überhaupt angeschaut...?!
Der Teaser  ist auch auf der offiziellen Präsenz von Disney zu sehen .


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2014)

Artes schrieb:


> Star Wars: Episode VII Is Filming With IMAX Cameras - CINEMABLEND
> 
> Also nach alles was ich so gelesen hab kommt er schon in 3D wird nur in 2D aufgenommen und dann und 3D gewandelt.
> 
> Den Trailer fand ich eher schwach. Das Schwert ist grober Unsinn aber von JJ und Disney hab ich auch nicht viel erwartet. JJ hat schon Star Trek versaut nun halt auch Star Wars.



*facepalm*
Die Quelle ist im übrigen Murks in Anbetracht dessen die _Spekulation _als Fakt ausgeben, denn nirgendwo steht was davon das er 3D wird
Außerdem haben wir hier schon mal herrausgefunden das J.J. nicht Rick Berman ist und Star Trek nicht versaut hat sondern wieder zu Star Trek gemacht hat und das die die behaupten es wäre Müll geworden die Serie lange nicht mehr gesehen haben, da man alle schlechten Folgen, maßgeblich die Dritte Staffel komplett vergessen haben



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst das. Es gab vor ein paar Wochen einen fan gemachten trailer, der altes Material und Material aus anderen filmen und so genommen hat. Der trailer von gestern ist der erste offizielle teaser trailer.



ich weiß nicht, bei dem Typ bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das nicht einfach nur ein Troll ist


----------



## MisterBlonde (29. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> *facepalm*
> Die Quelle ist im übrigen Murks in Anbetracht dessen die _Spekulation _als Fakt ausgeben, denn nirgendwo steht was davon das er 3D wird



Von der Quelle kann man halten, was man will, aber da steht definitiv drin, dass er "3D wird".

"While _Star Wars: Episode VII_ is filming in 2D, it will be converted to 3D in post-production for release next December."

Ansonsten:

"After much speculation, Disney has announced that *J.J. Abrams*‘ *Star Wars: Episode VII* will open in 3D on December 18, 2015."

http://collider.com/star-wars-episode-7-release-date-tomorrowland/


----------



## Tek1978 (29. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem haben wir hier schon mal herrausgefunden das J.J. nicht Rick Berman ist und Star Trek nicht versaut hat sondern wieder zu Star Trek gemacht hat und das die die behaupten es wäre Müll geworden die Serie lange nicht mehr gesehen haben, da man alle schlechten Folgen, maßgeblich die Dritte Staffel komplett vergessen haben



Also ich Stimme Dir in dem Punkt zu das J.J. nicht Berman ist und J.J. hat eins erreicht nämlich das seine 2 Filme Geld in die Kassen gespült  haben. Weil er neues Publikum anspricht und Actionlastig ist (Das ist auch völlig in Ordnung).

Für mich haben die 2 Filme nichts mehr mit Star Trek zu tun außer Namen, Uniformen  (Es gibt tolle Effekte usw., aber das hab ich bei Transformers oder anderen Filmen der heutigen Zeit auch.)

Ich bin mit Kirk und Co. aufgewachsen war damals als Kind 12 bischen kritisch als TNG anlief und schau mir auch heute noch Enterprise an.
Ich hab es nie verstanden warum viele Enterprise nicht toll fanden, Es wurde Fremde Welten erforscht und es gab interessante Storys, naja nicht in jeder Folge aber das hat man ja nirgends. Die Trekkies wurden damals so langsam müde vermute ich mal und wahren gesättigt und verwöhnt und das Publikum ist im Wandel, heute gilt je mehr Effekte und je mehr zertrümmert wird um so cooler ist es. 

Nehmen wir Man of Steel, der Film ist gut gemacht, aber diejenigen die sich den angeschaut haben und so garnix mit Supermann am Hut haben  denen hat natürlich der Schluss Mega gefallen aber so das ganze am Anfang schnarchhhhhh, konnte man gut an den Reaktionen am Schluss beim Rauslaufen und am Kino Eingang miterleben. Aber wen juckt es, das Geld fließt und der der Mainstream ist erfreut.

Das oben geschrieben ist Meine Meinung und egal wie Du es drehen willst: die 2 J.J . Filme sind nettes Popcorn Kino, aber diese 2 Filme hätten nicht mal ansatzweise  eine Generation oder vielleicht auch 2 so Prägen können wie ein Kirk (alt) und auch ein Picard.


----------



## Worrel (29. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem haben wir hier schon mal herausgefunden das J.J. nicht Rick Berman ist


Gut, das ist ja nicht schwer - er heißt ja sogar anders. 



> und Star Trek nicht versaut hat sondern wieder zu Star Trek gemacht hat


Darüber könnte man jetzt wieder ellenlang diskutieren. Alleine daß das metaphorische Dreigestirn Kirk-Pille-Spock nicht mehr funktioniert, in dem Kirk als Mensch durch Verstand (Spock) und Gefühl (Pille) geleitet wurde und dadurch innere Gedankenprozesse dargestellt werden konnten, torpediert das "Star-Trek-sein" für mich gewaltig. Da blenden auch die Lensflares nicht drüber hinweg.



> und das die die behaupten es wäre Müll geworden die Serie lange nicht mehr gesehen haben, da man alle schlechten Folgen, maßgeblich die Dritte Staffel komplett vergessen haben


Nein, habe ich nicht. Sicher ist nicht alles Gold, wo TOS drauf steht und sicher gab es in der Serie auch jede Menge logischer Patzer. Aber wieso wird hier eine Fernsehserie, die mit der Erwartung, eine Handvoll Mal im Fernsehen gezeigt zu werden produziert wurde, mit einem Spielfilm mit Millionenbudget verglichen, der alleine aufgrund des Namens "Star Trek" Jahrzehnte lang weltweit bekannt sein wird?
Darf man da nicht inzwischen ein wenig mehr erwarten...? Darf man nicht erwarten, daß bei den heutigen Sehgewohnheiten _deutlich mehr _auf Logiklücken  und Kontinuität geachtet wird?


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2014)

wobei diese Logiklücken auch mehrheitlich 3 Punkten herkommen:
1. es wurde schlecht erklärt im Film bzw. nur angerissen, schaut man sich die Comics oder zumindest die Artikel auf Memory Alpha bzw. Memory Beta an wird das wesentlich klarer
2. viele haben den Film auch nicht verstanden bzw. wiedermal einen Punkt vergessen//übersehen
3. Und Drittens wird gerne Vergessen das es ein Film ist weswegen die "älteren" Schiffe besser aussehen als die in der *50* Jahre alten TV-Sendung

Punkt 2 hab ich erst Letzt bei nem Podcast gehört wo ich fast durchgedreht bin, da die irgendwelchen Müll erzählt haben über den zweiten Teil und man sich denkt: Schön, das ihr den Film nicht mögt, aber erzählt keinen bullshit weil ihr zu doof seid und bleibt bei den Realen Kritikpunkten


----------



## Maiernator (29. November 2014)

Ne Parrierstange bzw nen Stichblatt hätte auch bei den anderen Star wars teile Sinn gemacht, aber ohne diese komischen laserminischwerter.

 Dadurch würde alleine schon die hand durchs rutschen geschützt(selbst ein katana hat einen stichblatt gegen das rutschen), die frage ist ob es überhaupt einen physisch spürbaren schlag auf den griff gibt, wenn zwei lichtschwerter aufeinander treffen, wäre interessant. Es ensteht an und für sich ja nur wärmeenergie beim aufprall und keine kinetische in Richtung des Griffs.  Ein schmales Stichblatt macht aber immer Sinn, das war damals bei den alten Schwertern schon irritierend, einmal abgerutscht und die hand ist ab.
Sturmtrruppler sind keine Klone, sondern Menschen. Die Klone altern schneller und sind zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon alle tot, die Anlage wurde zudem zerstört.
Der Trailer hat Potential, mal abwarten ob nen guter Film herauskommt.


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152919338323653

Praktisch wenn man den Leuten auf Twitter folgt
und dann soll noch einer mit dem Mimimi kommen das wäre Unnötig
wohlgemerkt, ich meine nicht das es einem Optisch nicht gefällt

Hätte das der Ani mal da eingebaut


----------



## Tek1978 (29. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152919338323653
> 
> Praktisch wenn man den Leuten auf Twitter folgt
> und dann soll noch einer mit dem Mimimi kommen das wäre Unnötig
> ...



Praktisch wenn Du Dir anscheinend nicht mal die Mühe gemacht hast meine Erklärung damals durchzulesen.

Zudem wurde der Schlag von Darth von unten nach oben von rechts nach links ausgeführt, Die Hand würde trotzdem fehlen da Luke eine ziemlich offene Haltung hatte und nicht mal ansatzweise die Möglichkeit bestand das zu parieren. 
Aber naja was weis ich schon gelle....

Ich hab das jetzt echt recherchiert  Kannst es Dir gerne in Zeitlupe anschauen.


----------



## solidus246 (29. November 2014)

Oh Gott, Community. Kann man sich nicht verfickt nochmal einfach darauf freuen, dass auch wenn das EU nunmal gestrichen/nicht gestrichen ist, whatever, es ein Star Wars mit alten Stars daherkommt welches sich am Design der ersten 3 Star Wars Filme orientiert ? Kann man den Film nicht einfach mal auf sich zukommen lassen anstatt den ganzen Film wegen ner völlig unwichtigen Sache wie ner LaserFUCKINGParierstange ? Ganz ehrlich, wenn da teils die Qulität des Films dran gemessen wird dann GUTE NACHT -.-


----------



## solidus246 (29. November 2014)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, Community. Kann man sich nicht verfickt nochmal einfach darauf freuen, dass auch wenn das EU nunmal gestrichen/nicht gestrichen ist, whatever, es ein Star Wars mit alten Stars daherkommt welches sich am Design der ersten 3 Star Wars Filme orientiert ? Kann man den Film nicht einfach mal auf sich zukommen lassen anstatt den ganzen Film wegen ner völlig unwichtigen Sache wie ner LaserFUCKINGParierstange  ? Ganz ehrlich, wenn da teils die Qulität des Films dran gemessen wird dann GUTE NACHT -.-



*Zu zerreden*


----------



## MichaelG (29. November 2014)

Naja daß das EU nicht mit dabei ist erklärt sich mir so, daß man ein möglichst breites Publikum erwischen will, von denen nur ein Bruchteil etwas mit dem EU anfangen kann. Ich würde sogar behaupten, daß 95% der potentiellen Kinogänger die den Film sehen werden, maximal die alte Triologie und/oder die neuere kennt. Mehr nicht. Viele der Leute haben nicht mal ein einziges Buch von Star Wars gelesen. Geschweige denn Geschichten zum Thema EU. Und bevor man dann für Erklärungen des EU überspitzt formuliert allein schon 3 Episoden bräuchte, hat man der Einfachheit halber dann darauf verzichtet. So ärgerlich das für einige auch sein mag.

Das wäre das gleiche als dreht man bei Star Trek einen Film über die Romane. Wobei das vermutlich weniger problematisch wäre als die Thematik EU bei Star Wars.


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja daß das EU nicht mit dabei ist erklärt sich mir so, daß man ein möglichst breites Publikum erwischen will, von denen nur ein Bruchteil etwas mit dem EU anfangen kann. Ich würde sogar behaupten, daß 95% der potentiellen Kinogänger die den Film sehen werden, maximal die alte Triologie und/oder die neuere kennt. Mehr nicht. Viele der Leute haben nicht mal ein einziges Buch von Star Wars gelesen. Geschweige denn Geschichten zum Thema EU. Und bevor man dann für Erklärungen des EU überspitzt formuliert allein schon 3 Episoden bräuchte, hat man der Einfachheit halber dann darauf verzichtet. So ärgerlich das für einige auch sein mag.
> 
> Das wäre das gleiche als dreht man bei Star Trek einen Film über die Romane. Wobei das vermutlich weniger problematisch wäre als die Thematik EU bei Star Wars.



naja, das Problem ist eher, das alles bei Star Wars Canon war, außer Zeug das wirklich Non-Canon war wie die Dark-Side Endings in Spielen oder Lego, aber selbst die Battlefront 2-Story war Canon und dazu kommt das doch schon einige Titel vor Episode 1 geschrieben wurden, aber sich halt Teilweise schon auf die Klonkriege berufen haben, wie z.B. die ansich Grandiose Thrawn-Trilogie bei der sich Dinge Widersprechen.
Ich liebe das EU, aber es ist nunmal einfacher eine Geschichte zu erzählen wenn man mal Tabula Rasa macht und sich die Rosienen rauspickt als irgendwelches verschwurbeltes Retcon betreibt


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja daß das EU nicht mit dabei ist erklärt sich mir so, daß man ein möglichst breites Publikum erwischen will, von denen nur ein Bruchteil etwas mit dem EU anfangen kann. Ich würde sogar behaupten, daß 95% der potentiellen Kinogänger die den Film sehen werden, maximal die alte Triologie und/oder die neuere kennt. Mehr nicht. Viele der Leute haben nicht mal ein einziges Buch von Star Wars gelesen. Geschweige denn Geschichten zum Thema EU. Und bevor man dann für Erklärungen des EU überspitzt formuliert allein schon 3 Episoden bräuchte, hat man der Einfachheit halber dann darauf verzichtet. So ärgerlich das für einige auch sein mag.
> 
> Das wäre das gleiche als dreht man bei Star Trek einen Film über die Romane. Wobei das vermutlich weniger problematisch wäre als die Thematik EU bei Star Wars.


Ich bin ein großer Fan des EU und habe mich am Anfang wirklich geärgert. Inzwischen sehe ich das genau wie du. So sollen sie sich lieber auf eine gute neue Geschichte konzentrieren, als versuchen da einen service für die Hardcore Fans, die sowieso notorisch schwer zufrieden zu stellen sind


----------



## Tek1978 (29. November 2014)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, Community. Kann man sich nicht verfickt nochmal einfach darauf freuen, dass auch wenn das EU nunmal gestrichen/nicht gestrichen ist, whatever, es ein Star Wars mit alten Stars daherkommt welches sich am Design der ersten 3 Star Wars Filme orientiert ? Kann man den Film nicht einfach mal auf sich zukommen lassen anstatt den ganzen Film wegen ner völlig unwichtigen Sache wie ner LaserFUCKINGParierstange ? Ganz ehrlich, wenn da teils die Qulität des Films dran gemessen wird dann GUTE NACHT -.-



Also ich sag das jetzt mal so, ich freu mich schon auf den Film und es ist mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht ob der Logik Fehler hat. Schade finden würde ich es wenn man mal wieder ein komplettes Universum  (Ich kann jetzt nur von mir reden) mit dem man aufgewachsen ist und auch in seiner Kindheit das ein oder andere Abenteuer gelesen hat einfach zerpflückt wird.

Was mir ganz einfach auf den S... geht ist wenn jemand denkt er könnte (Und ja es ist ein Film und deswegen wird diese so wie Du es schön ausdrückst LaserFUCKINGParierstange auch seinen weg darin finden) mit der Realität gleichsetzen unabhängig davon ob es das LaserFUCKINGschwerter geben kann oder auch nicht. 

Und deswegen hab ich mir für meinen Teil einfach die Freiheit genommen das ich das hinterfrage weil ich mich (obwohl es den ein oder anderen gibt der das bezweifelt) tatsächlich damit auskenne (Ich bin kein Elitekämpfer Meister blablabla, es ist ein ganz normales Hobby so wie ich z.b. auch Modelbau Hubschrauber fliege oder Bücher lese oder Sport mache).

Genau das gleiche einfach zum Beitrag Star Trek, ich finde die 2 Filme einfach schlecht, aber und da kann ich wieder nur von mir sprechen lasse mich nicht in nen Topf werfen und so abstempeln also ob ich von keine Ahnung 800 Folgen der Serie wie auch immer nur 3 gesehen habe und deswegen die 2 Filme schei... finde weil "ich" keine Ahnung habe.

Dann kann ich gleich ins nächste Möbelgeschäft gehen und mir nen gelbes Sofa als schwarzes andrehen lassen!

Ich hoffe ich konnte das jetzt zu mindest was mich betrifft klar rüberbringen.

Noch eins:
Ich bin weder auf irgendwelchen Trekkie Seiten noch Star Wars Seiten oder der Hardcore Fan, aber ich bin nun mal ein Mensch der Mit Star Trek, Star Wars, He Man, Ghosbusters, Saber Rider usw. aufgewachsen ist und es ist einfach ein kleiner Teil von meinem Leben. 
Wenn ich sehe wie das einfach teilweise in den Dreck getreten wird dann finde ich sowas einfach schade.


----------



## solidus246 (29. November 2014)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Also ich sag das jetzt mal so, ich freu mich schon auf den Film und es ist mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht ob der Logik Fehler hat. Schade finden würde ich es wenn man mal wieder ein komplettes Universum  (Ich kann jetzt nur von mir reden) mit dem man aufgewachsen ist und auch in seiner Kindheit das ein oder andere Abenteuer gelesen hat einfach zerpflückt wird.
> 
> Was mir ganz einfach auf den S... geht ist wenn jemand denkt er könnte (Und ja es ist ein Film und deswegen wird diese so wie Du es schön ausdrückst LaserFUCKINGParierstange auch seinen weg darin finden) mit der Realität gleichsetzen unabhängig davon ob es das LaserFUCKINGschwerter geben kann oder auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich bin erst 21 aber ebenfalls mit Star Trek und Star Wars sag ich mal "erzogen" worden. Dennoch finde ich für meinen Teil Star Trek (2009) und Into darkness gelungen. Klar, der Charme von Picard, geschweige denn die Atmosphäre von Kirk und Co ist schlecht bis unmöglich einzufangen. Dennoch aber gelungene Unterhaltung.

Star Wars. Ja, es ist ein gigantisches Erbe was Abrams da antritt, brauch man nicht drüber diskutieren. Das er aber mit Sicherheit Vorgaben von Disney erhält, da kann er nichts gegen machen. Ich hoffe halt nur, dass Abrams was gutes daraus macht,was heißt hoffen. Ich bin davon überzeugt. Alleine die Rückkehr des rasenden Falken, den leicht abgeänderten X-Wings. Ich finds bis jetzt recht Klasse vor allem das einfach wieder viele von früher mit an Bord sind. Schlecht wird dieser Streifen keinesfalls, wird er aber jeden überzeugen können ? Weiß man nicht, aber sicherlich mehr Leute als mit den aktuellen Star Trek Streifen


----------



## Cibox (29. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja daß das EU nicht mit dabei ist erklärt sich mir so, daß man ein möglichst breites Publikum erwischen will, von denen nur ein Bruchteil etwas mit dem EU anfangen kann. I



[X] Ich hab "star wars eu" googlen müssen 

Hier der "Black Friday" Teaser mit Harrison Ford (falls das wer noch nicht kennt): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RsQd7hn9bg


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. November 2014)

Fakes muss man nicht kennen.


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpfWrh1scZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es schon Lego Star Wars gibt, muss früher oder später auch ein solcher Film ins Kino kommen. Ob wir nun wollen oder nicht...


----------



## Wamboland (30. November 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein großer Fan des EU und habe mich am Anfang wirklich geärgert. Inzwischen sehe ich das genau wie du. So sollen sie sich lieber auf eine gute neue Geschichte konzentrieren, als versuchen da einen service für die Hardcore Fans, die sowieso notorisch schwer zufrieden zu stellen sind



Meine Hoffnung ist, das sie sich noch genug heraus picken, das die Fans des EU es noch erkennen können. Dann haben sie ihre Freiheiten und können alles schon zusammenhängend bauen, aber für die EU Fans bleibt es erkennbar. Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das wir die Yuuzhan Vong evtl. in 1-2 Filmen sehen könnten, man sie zeitlich nur verschiebt. Auch hoffe ich das man Rassen sehen wird die bisher zu kurz kamen. (z.b. Bothaner oder Noghri)

Zudem bin ich mir fast sicher das Figuren wie Mara Jade oder auch Thrawn in irgendeiner Form auftauchen werden. Die Vorlagen sind stark und auch auf der Leinwand sicherlich gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2014)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Into darkness gelungen.



für den satz würde dich die hälfte der star trek fans umbringen ^^

Aber hey wo star wars jetzt offiziell zu disney gehört singt leia nach x jahrzehnten mal wieder 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YRrm59Z_0w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wamboland (30. November 2014)

K.a. wie manche auf ne Musical Nummer kommen - mir würde gerade kein aktuellerer Disney Realfilm einfallen bei dem das der Fall ist.


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> K.a. wie manche auf ne Musical Nummer kommen - mir würde gerade kein aktuellerer Disney Realfilm einfallen bei dem das der Fall ist.



Daran ist disney teilweise schuld ^^ durch videos wie 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mP9NKReoIpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



und dann star wars kinect die lieder ^^


und aktueller disney film wo sie singen 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FsSwMgjqhUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wamboland (30. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Daran ist disney teilweise schuld ^^ durch videos wie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok - das erste ist halt eine lustige PR Aktion. So etwas finde ich nicht schlimm - eigentlich sogar sehr unterhaltsam ^^

Und das zweite ist ein Musical Movie - wenn da nicht gesungen würde wär was falsch. 

Ich rede aber von "normalen" Filmen. Sprich Fluch der Karibik, John Carter oder auch (wenn auch ein mieser Film) Lone Ranger. 

Sicherlich traue ich es Disney zu das sie irgendwann eine art Musical Verfilmung zu SW bringen könnten, keine Frage. Aber für die Blockbuster Filme sehe ich da keine Gefahr. 

Was ich aber eben gesehen habe ... 2016 soll auch eine Chip 'n' Dale Rescue Rangers Verfilmung kommen ... hoffentlich gut gemacht.


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2014)

ach,
das war vielleicht mal Lustig, aber inzwischen ist der Witz auch so Lustig wie No Country for Old Man


----------



## Rachlust (30. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn es schon Lego Star Wars gibt, muss früher oder später auch ein solcher Film ins Kino kommen. Ob wir nun wollen oder nicht...


Gibts shcon lange


----------



## MisterBlonde (30. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach,
> das war vielleicht mal Lustig, aber inzwischen ist der Witz auch so Lustig wie No Country for Old Man



Also verdammt witzig.

"Wenn ich nicht zurück komme, sag' Mutter, ich liebe sie!" - "Deine Mutter ist tot!" - "Na, dann sag ich's ihr selbst."


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v93Jh6JNBng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wamboland (30. November 2014)

Musste ich schmunzeln - teilweise echt gut gemacht muss ich sagen.


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2014)

Ihh Teufel weiche.  Jarjar Binks war die Katastrophe in den neuen Episoden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ihh Teufel weiche.  Jarjar Binks war die Katastrophe in den neuen Episoden.


Dagegen waren die alten Ewoks schon wieder top notch. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2014)

Die Ewok waren Kult.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Ewok waren Kult.


Jupp. Wäre sogar positiv überrascht wenn die ihr Comeback feiern würden. [emoji6]


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2014)

Denke schon, daß sie kommen. Schade nur ist, daß Joda bereits in Episode 6 gestorben ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Denke schon, daß sie kommen. Schade nur ist, daß Joda bereits in Episode 6 gestorben ist.


Und Obi erst...


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2014)

Jepp Obi in EP 5 schon.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp Obi in EP 5 schon.


*hust*... EP4, um dich zu korrigieren. [emoji6] 
Aber sein Geist war ja in den Folgefilmen noch präsent. Nur würde es keinen Sinn machen bzw. nicht gut aussehen, wenn die eine CGI-Wiedergeburt von Alec Guiness einzubauen versuchen.


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2014)

Vieleicht bringen sie Yoda und Obi Wan als Holocron wieder


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2014)

Obi ist in Eine neue Hoffnung gestorben ? Jepp stimmt ja. Das war ja bei den Vorbereitungen zum Angriff auf den 1. Todesstern.... Hast Recht.


----------

